# Anyone have any info on /www.marijuana-seeds.nl/?



## Fadeux (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone ordered from them? Im looking at getting the jack herer strain.


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 4, 2007)

I've used them on 3 occassions, all successful transactions, no complaints. 
Last time they sent Thai Stick ( Cal. Skunk x Thai ) as a freeb. Just got around to them this wk, 100% germ- they're off like a prom dress!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2007)

I have 2 orders from them....no problems...I live in USA and took maybe 10 days to arive...not sure of the freeb beans will buy from them again..


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 8, 2008)

i just ordered from them on the 4th of this month got the indoor mix will update and let you know how it gos


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 17, 2008)

hey guys i have to say that these guys are good i emailed them and ask for a recipt and bam next day email. got the seeds on the 14th. i give 5 stars


----------



## lax4wm (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea these guys are good. Nice inconspicuous mailing, edit*sensitive information deleted*, and they do generally include 5 free with every order of 10.  Watch as I start a journal on thc bomb and some ghani if you would like to see how it turns out, it should be created soon!  Hope this helps.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 17, 2008)

lax- please don't describe stealth methods!!


----------

